# Questo papa ...



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

È un figo.
Non sono cattolica, nonostante una laurea a tema, nemmeno cristiana in quanto mi sbattezzai ai tempi, non ho fatto nè cresima, nè comunione e non ho mai visto un confessionale dall'interno, se non come materia di studio.
Questa premessa non è per discutere o meno sulla mia non fede, ma per chiarificare che non sono decisamente di parte.
Anzi. Li combatto in ogni dove quando delirano.
Però.
Lui. Oggi.
Ha detto che la Turchia si è macchiata del primo genocidio del ventesimo secolo, massacrando un milione e mezzo di armeni.
Queste parole hanno fatto incazzare a mina quell' esseraccio di Erdogan, che come i suoi predecessori ha sempre negato questa verità storica.

E questa sopra è solo l'ultima delle cose fighe che sta facendo.
Grazie a Ratzy che ha avuto l'intelligenza di capire che lo tsunami di merda ereditato da Giovanni Paolo, non era in grado di gestirlo.
Manco con lo spirito santo.


Per me.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2015)

Concordo.
Al punto che questo giubileo mi interessa perché non sarà questione di fare il giro delle sette chiese.
E dopo non si potrà più fare come prima.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo solo che duri.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un figo.
> Non sono cattolica, nonostante una laurea a tema, nemmeno cristiana in quanto mi sbattezzai ai tempi, non ho fatto nè cresima, nè comunione e non ho mai visto un confessionale dall'interno, se non come materia di studio.
> Questa premessa non è per discutere o meno sulla mia non fede, ma per chiarificare che non sono decisamente di parte.
> Anzi. Li combatto in ogni dove quando delirano.
> ...


sarò molto probabilmente superficiale ma " Ratzy" trasmetteva un immagine e una presa di posizione troppo dura, poi il fatto che fosse tedesco, con quell'accento per me è sempre stato identico al senatore palpatine di star wars:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. mentre il nuovo papa Francesco con i suoi modi gentili la sua voce calma, il passato in mezzo ai più poveri i cartoneros ha dato fin da subito l'immagine di un papa più umano e vicino alla gente comune
ha fatto anche dei bei discorsi sulle ricchezze della chiesa che dovrebbero servive per i più poveri, ma mi chiedo quanto potere decisionale ha realmente, per cambiare davvero le cose.
mi viene in mente una battuta di un famoso comico che diceva che il papa non aveva capito che non era a capo della dirigenza ma invece del settore vendite
io credo che sia li principalmente per dare dinuovo una buona immagine alla chiesa, ma che anche volendo non possa cambiare certi meccanismi nemmeno in parte
http://img.studenti.it/images/giovani/main/cinematv/articoli/vip/papa_starwars255.jpg


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Al punto che questo giubileo mi interessa perché non sarà questione di fare il giro delle sette chiese.
> E dopo non si potrà più fare come prima.


Hai ragionissima.
Pure io sono molto interessata a questo giubileo.
E mi rendo pure conto di aspettarlo non con il solito, leggero raccapriccio.
Anzi.
Sono davvero aperta.









Madonna.
Esorcizzatemi.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

Erdogan ha intrapreso una deriva allucinante...un vero peccato per la Turchia

meno male che abbiamo questo Papa ricompattante


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima.
> Pure io sono molto interessata a questo giubileo.
> E mi rendo pure conto di aspettarlo non con il solito, leggero raccapriccio.
> Anzi.
> ...



mannò, vai a farti benedire


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, vai a farti benedire


Paura l acqua benedetta.
Un concentrato di batteri cattivissimo e pericolosissimi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima.
> Pure io sono molto interessata a questo giubileo.
> E mi rendo pure conto di aspettarlo non con il solito, leggero raccapriccio.
> Anzi.
> ...


Guarda che lo scopo di Francesco è di ricondurre le pecorelle smarrite all'ovile.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un figo.
> Non sono cattolica, nonostante una laurea a tema, nemmeno cristiana in quanto mi sbattezzai ai tempi, non ho fatto nè cresima, nè comunione e non ho mai visto un confessionale dall'interno, se non come materia di studio.
> Questa premessa non è per discutere o meno sulla mia non fede, ma per chiarificare che non sono decisamente di parte.
> Anzi. Li combatto in ogni dove quando delirano.
> ...


Mi fa piacere che qualcuno parli dello sterminio degli armeni. Ma vista la crina ben poco filo-occidentale e ben molto islam_-_conservatrice di Erdogan non mi sembra una scelta particolarmente coraggiosa. Così, decontestualizzando e a lume di naso.

Inoltre, sempre seguendo poco il personaggio, mi ha lasciato perplessa quello che ha detto sugli omosessuali e sulla libertà di espressione, inoltre mi lascia diffidente il suo buonismo in generale.

Così come non mi piaceva Giovanni Paolo II e la sua benevolenza verso i dittatori.


Ma probabilmente il mio giudizio è troppo superficiale.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura l acqua benedetta.
> Un concentrato di batteri cattivissimo e pericolosissimi.



anche mia nonna me lo diceva sempre!
in effetti è un punto di disaccordo con un mio amico, col quale vado ogni tanto ad accedere un cero a Sant'Antonio: lui la usa e io gli dico che si beccherà minimo l'influenza, allora lui mi dice che sembro sua nonna


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda che lo scopo di Francesco è di ricondurre le pecorelle smarrite all'ovile.


beh è quello che faceva l'uomo di cui lui dovrebbe essere il vicario.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2015)

quello deve fare un papa e questo ci riesce piuttosto bene .


----------



## lunaiena (13 Aprile 2015)

"Ho la sensazione che il mio pontificato sarà breve"

cosa avra voluto dire?


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> "Ho la sensazione che il mio pontificato sarà breve"
> 
> cosa avra voluto dire?


Quello che ho detto io dicendo: -Speriamo che duri.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh è quello che faceva l'uomo di cui lui dovrebbe essere il vicario.





spleen ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto io dicendo: -Speriamo che duri.


non è un ragazzino ed è disubbidiente ai medici.    quindi non si aspetta di arrivare ai 90 anni.

oltre che non escludere di imitare Ratzinger qualora sentisse di non farcela più.

Diciamo che la sua apertura al mondo è volta proprio a coinvolgere le Tebe e le Brunetta nel Giubileo,sperando che avvenga il miracolo.    dal suo punto di vista,ovviamente.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> "Ho la sensazione che il mio pontificato sarà breve"
> 
> cosa avra voluto dire?


non mi pare una gran previsione... ha 80 anni, gli manca un polmone, è stracarico di impegni. O finirà con l'abdicare come il predecessore o neanche troppo avanti passerà a miglior vita. Per entrambi i casi non ci vorranno tanti anni.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi pare una gran previsione... ha 80 anni, gli manca un polmone, è stracarico di impegni. O finirà con l'abdicare come il predecessore o neanche troppo avanti passerà a miglior vita. Per entrambi i casi non ci vorranno tanti anni.


Sempre sperando che non gli venga un infarto come a papa Luciani


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sempre sperando che non gli venga un infarto come a papa Luciani


questo dorme in convento, è gesuita... meno ingenuo del povero Luciani


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo dorme in convento, è gesuita... meno ingenuo del povero Luciani



:up::up::up::up::up:
Finchè non ci si chiede e ci si informa fino in fondo su cosa comporti essere un gesuita non si capirà MAI papa Francesco....

Cioè lui si dice...ok, sono travestito da papa, ma rimango io, uno della compagnia di Gesù.

E ragiona con la testa di un gesuita.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda che lo scopo di Francesco è di ricondurre le pecorelle smarrite all'ovile.


Mai dire mai ma non sono mai stata una pecorella smarrita.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che la sua apertura al mondo è volta proprio a coinvolgere le Tebe e le Brunetta nel Giubileo,sperando che avvenga il miracolo.    dal suo punto di vista,ovviamente.


Sono inndisaccordo.
Le brunette e le Tebé sono l ultimo dei suoi problemi.
Ne ha ben altri e molto grossi.
La sua apertura è dovuta allonschifo che ha ereditato e che stava esplodendo.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> "Ho la sensazione che il mio pontificato sarà breve"
> 
> cosa avra voluto dire?



secondo me l'ha detto così i papabili si arrovellano su chi mai potrebbe essere il successore, e intanto fanno quello che dice lui, senza piantar grane


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Finchè non ci si chiede e ci si informa fino in fondo su cosa comporti essere un gesuita non si capirà MAI papa Francesco....
> 
> Cioè lui si dice...ok, sono travestito da papa, ma rimango io, uno della compagnia di Gesù.
> ...


infatti è la prima volta che decidono di eleggere un gesuita papa... e non dev'essere stata una scelta leggera.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mai dire mai ma non sono mai stata una pecorella smarrita.





Tebe ha detto:


> Sono inndisaccordo.
> Le brunette e le Tebé sono l ultimo dei suoi problemi.
> Ne ha ben altri e molto grossi.
> La sua apertura è dovuta allonschifo che ha ereditato e che stava esplodendo.


se oltre a quello riesce a recuperare qualche fedele che prima nemmeno era fedele, sicuro schifo non gli fa.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un figo.
> Non sono cattolica, nonostante una laurea a tema, nemmeno cristiana in quanto mi sbattezzai ai tempi, non ho fatto nè cresima, nè comunione e non ho mai visto un confessionale dall'interno, se non come materia di studio.
> Questa premessa non è per discutere o meno sulla mia non fede, ma per chiarificare che non sono decisamente di parte.
> Anzi. Li combatto in ogni dove quando delirano.
> ...


L'unico politico coi controcoglioni vivente.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se oltre a quello riesce a recuperare qualche fedele che prima nemmeno era fedele, sicuro schifo non gli fa.


No certo. Ma bisogna avere una mente aperta all onirico.
Io, in questo ambito, sono storica.
Carta canta.
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'unico politico coi controcoglioni vivente.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti è la prima volta che decidono di eleggere un gesuita papa... e non dev'essere stata una scelta leggera.


Che pare sia dispiaciuta ai più...e secondo me Benedetto ha detto io mi dimetto se al mio posto mettete una persona di un certo tipo, oppure, si sono proprio spaventati dalla decisione di Benedetto...

Da quel che ho capito di papa Francesco è che è gentile ma fermo: irremovibile, e ha già pagato con un certo confino il suo pugno di ferro in Argentina...

Ma guarda che la riforma della curia non è roba da poco...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'unico politico coi controcoglioni vivente.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
A me sembra un uomo LIBERO.
E non puoi essere un uomo LIBERO se vuoi essere uomo politico.

Se vuoi essere un buon politico devi essere uomo pronto ad ogni tipo di COMPROMESSO.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> A me sembra un uomo LIBERO.
> E non puoi essere un uomo LIBERO se vuoi essere uomo politico.
> 
> Se vuoi essere un buon politico devi essere uomo pronto ad ogni tipo di COMPROMESSO.



Io ho una visione nobile della politica. Prima di tutto la politica è capacità di avere una -grande, chiara e semplice- visione di futuro accompagnata da una strategia atta a rendere concreta e praticabile, operativa, questa visione. Ovviamente, più la visione è grande chiara e semplice, più la strategia è complessa, difficile, ardua.
Per questo dico che Francesco I è il solo grande uomo politico vivente: ha una visione grande, chiara e semplice e fa passi molto concreti, immagino anche molto ardui, dato l'ambiente, per attuarla. Ma non è solo: ha dalla sua parte milioni di persone.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho una visione nobile della politica. Prima di tutto la politica è capacità di avere una -grande, chiara e semplice- visione di futuro accompagnata da una strategia atta a rendere concreta e praticabile, operativa, questa visione. Ovviamente, più la visione è grande chiara e semplice, più la strategia è complessa, difficile, ardua.
> Per questo dico che Francesco I è il solo grande uomo politico vivente: ha una visione grande, chiara e semplice e fa passi molto concreti, immagino anche molto ardui, dato l'ambiente, per attuarla. Ma non è solo: ha dalla sua parte milioni di persone.


Quoto di nuovo  e approvo virtualmente.
Anche io ho una visione nobile della politica.
Nobiltà che è andata totalmente a puttane.
Nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto di nuovo  e approvo virtualmente.
> Anche io ho una visione nobile della politica.
> Nobiltà che è andata totalmente a puttane.
> Nel vero senso della parola.


Sì. Purtroppo anche Obama, che prometteva tanto, non ha avuto sufficiente forza, ma comunque meglio lui di un qualsiasi politico europeo degli ultimi dieci anni. Penosi. Con testine piccine, cervelli piccini, tutti lì a gestire piccinerie, quando non a farsi proprio gli affari loro (ma quasi preferisco la faccia di tolla dei nostri buffoni ladri a quella da imbecille di un Van Rompuy).


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho una visione nobile della politica. Prima di tutto la politica è capacità di avere una -grande, chiara e semplice- visione di futuro accompagnata da una strategia atta a rendere concreta e praticabile, operativa, questa visione. Ovviamente, più la visione è grande chiara e semplice, più la strategia è complessa, difficile, ardua.
> Per questo dico che Francesco I è il solo grande uomo politico vivente: ha una visione grande, chiara e semplice e fa passi molto concreti, immagino anche molto ardui, dato l'ambiente, per attuarla. Ma non è solo: ha dalla sua parte milioni di persone.


Ehm Francesco I può dirsi solo il prossimo papa che si chiamerà Francesco.
Ok allora secondo la tua visione nobile della politica, CHI tra le persone che hanno governato il mondo, ha avuto le capacità che dici tu? Io ne vedo gran pochi...di certo non quelle merde dei Savoia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. Purtroppo anche Obama, che prometteva tanto, non ha avuto sufficiente forza, ma comunque meglio lui di un qualsiasi politico europeo degli ultimi dieci anni. Penosi. Con testine piccine, cervelli piccini, tutti lì a gestire piccinerie, quando non a farsi proprio gli affari loro (ma quasi preferisco la faccia di tolla dei nostri buffoni ladri a quella da imbecille di un Van Rompuy).


Obama contro di lui ha avuto solo una cosa...
Non ci stavano più dollari per nuove guerre...
Oppure potremmo dire che il resto del mondo si è decisamente stancato di fare la vacca da rodeo per quei cowboy...

Le responsabilità che hanno gli americani nei casini in volta par el mondo sono decisamente superiori a quelle di ogni altro dittatore della storia...

ISIS?

Made in USA.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto di nuovo  e approvo virtualmente.
> Anche io ho una visione nobile della politica.
> Nobiltà che è andata totalmente a puttane.
> Nel vero senso della parola.


Sentiamo di grazia chi è stato l'ultimo dei mohicani?
Andreotti?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2015)

*La visione politica di Bergoglio: Ah il pragmatismo! Questo sconosciuto.*

MISERIA E NOBILTA' della politica.

Papa Francesco sta conquistando i cuori di tutti i fedeli presenti sulla Terra e, sino ad oggi, si è mostrato come una persona umile e molto attenta ai  bisogni delle persone..

Riferendosi alla situazione attuale, ha infatti specificato: “La politica deve occuparsi di chi muore di fame, non delle banche!”. A questo proposito infatti, ha voluto ricordaro un ‘midrash’ ebraico sul cantiere della torre di Babele, dove “se cadeva un mattone era un dramma, se cadeva un operaio non succede niente”.

“Questo succede oggi”, ha continuato Papa Francesco :”Se calano gli investimenti nelle banche questo è considerata una tragedia, ma se la gente muore di fame non succede niente“. Oltre a queste bellissime parole, il pontefice ha poi precisato: “La testimonianza di una Chiesa povera e per i poveri va contro questa mentalità“.


Amen!


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentiamo di grazia chi è stato l'ultimo dei mohicani?
> Andreotti?


Cavour. Per stare in Italia.
Lo so.
Molto retrò.



Che poi usasse la patata della Virginia Oldoini come arma non convenzionale per fare spionaggio non fa testo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Obama contro di lui ha avuto solo una cosa...
> Non ci stavano più dollari per nuove guerre...
> Oppure potremmo dire che il resto del mondo si è decisamente stancato di fare la vacca da rodeo per quei cowboy...
> 
> ...


Isis made in usa?
Si. Certo . in parte. 
Troppo semplicistico così. Ma mi rendo conto che tranquillizza avere un nemico certo e strutturato. Anche questo fa parte della storia degli usa.
Ma magari ricordare dove nascono questi dementi totali, e che Dio li accolga con tutta la malevolenza di cui si è reso ccarnefice nel antico testamento, aiuta a capire meglio le dinamiche molto più complesse di un generico.
Madre in usa.


----------



## drusilla (14 Aprile 2015)

...


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Cavour.* Per stare in Italia.
> Lo so.
> Molto retrò.
> 
> ...



quotone


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentiamo di grazia chi è stato l'ultimo dei mohicani?
> Andreotti?


Gramsci. De Gasperi. Nenni. Pertini. Di uomini politici validi ce ne sono stati molti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cavour. Per stare in Italia.
> Lo so.
> Molto retrò.
> 
> ...


NO.
Sappi che io quando passai per Cavour, scesi dalla macchina e sputai per terra, pisciai su quel suolo e lo maledissi.

Cavour fu l'inizio di tutte le disgrazie della penisola.

Prima nella penisola ci stava il giusto ordine delle cose.

Egli ha stravolto questo ordine, per fare unicamente i suoi interessi.

E sciocchi gli italiani...sciocchi e stolti...che divennero i coloni dei Savoia.



Tebe ha detto:


> Isis made in usa?
> Si. Certo . in parte.
> Troppo semplicistico così. Ma mi rendo conto che tranquillizza avere un nemico certo e strutturato. Anche questo fa parte della storia degli usa.
> Ma magari ricordare dove nascono questi dementi totali, e che Dio li accolga con tutta la malevolenza di cui si è reso ccarnefice nel antico testamento, aiuta a capire meglio le dinamiche molto più complesse di un generico.
> Madre in usa.


Semplicissimo...
Tu non puoi nutrire uno come Osama e dirgli sei bravo sai...che vai in Afganistan a dare merda ai russi...sei nostro amico...qui e lì e poi quando diventa scomodo dirgli...noi non ti conosciamo più...

Osama Bin Laden: un uomo tradito negli ideali dai suoi finanziatori.

E la sua risposta è stata evidentissima no?

Semplicissimo...
Facile sai impiare i foghi, darghe fogo ai pajari e dopo lasciare che sia che so l'ONU a dover sistemare i casini eh?

Varda l'Irak...

Occoreva proprio andare a smussarghe le ale a quei là?



Nobody ha detto:


> Gramsci. De Gasperi. Nenni. Pertini. Di uomini politici validi ce ne sono stati molti.


De Gasperi un genio.
Come sia riuscito a convincere i paroni americani che non se podeva governare l'Italia senza Togliatti dio solo lo sa...

Pertini si dei...
Un grande...

Però facevano quel che volevano alle sue spalle...da cui disse...italiani dell'ostia...



free ha detto:


> quotone


E te parli ben ti...perchè sei piemontese...

:facepalm:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Sappi che io quando passai per Cavour, scesi dalla macchina e sputai per terra, pisciai su quel suolo e lo maledissi.
> 
> *Cavour fu l'inizio di tutte le disgrazie della penisola.
> ...



era un po' troppo moderato in effetti

comunque sia, quando hai grandi idee politiche, hai anche il resto del mondo contro


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi pare una gran previsione... ha 80 anni, gli manca un polmone, è stracarico di impegni. O finirà con l'abdicare come il predecessore o neanche troppo avanti passerà a miglior vita. Per entrambi i casi non ci vorranno tanti anni.





free ha detto:


> secondo me l'ha detto così i papabili si arrovellano su chi mai potrebbe essere il successore, e intanto fanno quello che dice lui, senza piantar grane




bho non lo so ...
speriamo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> era un po' troppo moderato in effetti
> 
> comunque sia, quando hai grandi idee politiche, hai anche il resto del mondo contro


E ce lo so...guarda Benito...


----------



## Trinità (14 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un figo.
> Non sono cattolica, nonostante una laurea a tema, nemmeno cristiana in quanto mi sbattezzai ai tempi, non ho fatto nè cresima, nè comunione e non ho mai visto un confessionale dall'interno, se non come materia di studio.
> Questa premessa non è per discutere o meno sulla mia non fede, ma per chiarificare che non sono decisamente di parte.
> Anzi. Li combatto in ogni dove quando delirano.
> ...


Quindi è un figo perchè sta cogliendo l'occasione di far conoscere un qualcosa
che sta scritto da 2000 anni?
Troppo semplice la tua battaglia, è già persa in partenza!
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi è un figo perchè sta cogliendo l'occasione di far conoscere un qualcosa
> che sta scritto da 2000 anni?
> Troppo semplice la tua battaglia, è già persa in partenza!
> ciao


Adesso è già nei guai con i turchi...
Vedi a proposito di verità?

Vero che i Turchi hanno massacrato gli armeni, ma non si può dire....

Ma tutti tacciono sul vero significato della sua espressione...che è:

Traduco: Cari miei un secolo fa è toccato agli armeni, ora tocca ai cristiani.


----------

